# World First Kill Sonnenbrunnen 25er



## Whitesnake (12. Februar 2008)

Hi 

da der 2.4er Patch auf dem Testrealm ist hab ich mir gedacht ich mach mal ne Umfrage welche Gilde als erstes den Content schafft.
Ich hab einfach mal ein paar Top Gilden aus wowjutsu genommen. Also wenn noch was fehlt dafür gibt es Antwort 7  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg


----------



## BlackLionZ (12. Februar 2008)

Nihilum... alles andere wäre irgendwie verwunderlich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudi TD (12. Februar 2008)

Irgendeine von den genannten.

Sind alles Top Gilden und es ist nur eine Frage des richtigen Glücks/Ausdauer/Buggs (^^) wer den Endboss als erstes legt.

Nihilum nehmen eh nur die meisten weil das die bekannteste der Gilden ist.


----------



## redukt (12. Februar 2008)

wen interessiert´s?

meine passende umfrage dazu wäre:

[  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[  ] in china fällt n sack reis um


----------



## Rudi TD (12. Februar 2008)

redukt schrieb:


> wen interessiert´s?
> 
> meine passende umfrage dazu wäre:
> [  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
> ...



Und was ist daran eine Umfrage??^^


----------



## cortes (12. Februar 2008)

die affenjungs rocken einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowelve (12. Februar 2008)

Schätze Nihilum...zu 90% Nihilum. Die bereiten sich doch jetzt schon längst drauf vor.


----------



## Black Cat (12. Februar 2008)

naja eine hast du schon vergessen... Curse...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntergottheit (12. Februar 2008)

es sind schon bosse down und droops sieht man auch schon alles, mmo-champion.com ist eh die beste seite dafür. Buffed bringt die news immer nen tag später ca. raus aber auf der seite bekomt mans gleich.


----------



## RoqueSenior (12. Februar 2008)

Meet Your Makers (hiessen früher Curse) und Last Resort fehlen auf jeden Fall noch. Ausserdem heisst die amerikanische Gilde Death an *Taxes* und nicht Texas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Tipp: Nihilum ist natürlich schon der Top Favorit, weil sie sich vorallem zum Ende vom BC Content klar abgesetzt haben. MYM sicher auch mit guten Chancen, vorallem weil sie jetzt durch Meet Your Makers weiter an professionalität gewonnen haben. Geheimfavorit ist meiner Meinung nach Forte, da sie nen nicht zu verachtenden Equipvorsprung haben, da sie bereits 7 Warglaives haben und das ist ne Menge... Nihilum z.B. hat bis jetzt nicht eine einzige. Sicher kein großer Vorspung, aber bei DPS Encountern kann das womöglich was ausmachen.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Februar 2008)

Das ist mir sowas von egal, wer den ersten Kill macht....


----------



## Crutias (12. Februar 2008)

Solange niemand den Ordner "Addons" im Interfaceordner von WoW komplett entleert gibt es keine "firstkills"


----------



## CharlySteven (12. Februar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ist mir sowas von egal, wer den ersten Kill macht....


waren die 922 anderen beiträge auch so sinnvoll?

man wenn es dich nicht interessiert wieso liest du dir das durch?
das find ich irgendwie sinnlos,
ok mich interessiert es auch nicht aber da spame ich nciht blöd rum......
(wieso gibt es keinen MELDEN_BUTTON für solche leute?)
naja,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (12. Februar 2008)

Ich verfoge den Wertegang anderer Gilden die nicht mal auf meinem Realm zocken nicht und kann dir daher leider keine Antwort geben...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2008)

Interessiert mich zwar auch nicht, aber ich denk Nihilum wirds packen. Wobei es cool währ wenns wer anderes packt. ^^


----------



## GobliN (12. Februar 2008)

Shadowelve schrieb:


> Schätze Nihilum...zu 90% Nihilum. Die bereiten sich doch jetzt schon längst drauf vor.




Die anderen Gilden nicht?

Wenn der 2.4 wirklich online gespielt wird, werden diese Gilde alle Sunwell schon auf dem Patchserver fertig haben.


----------



## Goldfit (12. Februar 2008)

ich schätze mal keine der oben genannten gilden und glaube einfach es sind ma wieder die chinesen

das sind einfach die oberfreaks(niks gegen chinesen^^) aber die lev von 60 -70 in zwei tagen und das sind die von denen man sowieso immer die krassesten spieleskapaden mitbekommen hat

nihilum raidet
die affenjungs raiden
chinesen raiden.....und sons niks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellsclaw (12. Februar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach total irrelavant da die Amis einen Vorteil von min einer Woche haben werden, bis bei uns endlich mal die Testserver laufen werden....


----------



## goldenarrow (12. Februar 2008)

Whitesnake schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> da der 2.4er Patch auf dem Testrealm ist hab ich mir gedacht ich mach mal ne Umfrage welche Gilde als erstes den Content schafft.
> Ich hab einfach mal ein paar Top Gilden aus wowjutsu genommen. Also wenn noch was fehlt dafür gibt es Antwort 7
> ...



wenn der rest mal bisserl den arsch zusammen kneifen würde....................

aber 1000 und 1 ausrede warum man was nicht schafft oder warum andere es immer so schnell schaffen ist halt einfacher......


und auch die spieler der o.a. gilden bluten rot wenn man sie aufschneidet.................da ist nix aussergewöhnliches dran.


----------



## Xergart (12. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
also ich glaube auch das nihilum es als erste packen,aber ich wollt fragen ob Addicted auch ne chance besitzt das als erster zu packen


----------



## unluckymonkey1978 (12. Februar 2008)

redukt schrieb:


> wen interessiert´s?
> 
> meine passende umfrage dazu wäre:
> [  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
> ...




da is einer wohl neidisch, weil man selbst immer noch in kara rumgimpt!  rofl alter!!!


----------



## Schörg3s (12. Februar 2008)

Die Chinesen mal sicher nicht.
Ich denke auch Nihilum.


----------



## Shadowelve (12. Februar 2008)

Es dauerte lange bis BC nach China kam, wer weiss wie lange es dauert bzw wieviel Wochen/Monate Vorsprung Amerika und Europa haben werden bis die Chinesen WotLK zocken können.
Hab gehört in China darf man keine Skelette und Zombies in Spielen darstellen, deshalb muss Blizzard für China das Addon umgestalten. Schätze die bringens in Amerika und Europa auf den Markt und machen sich dann erst dran es für die Chinesen zu entwickeln.
Von daher sage ich eine amerikanische oder europäische macht das Rennen, wobei ich bei meinem Tipp Nihilum bleibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (12. Februar 2008)

Hmm habe für die Affenjungs gestimmt die werden am meisten gepusht.
Aber Wayne?


----------



## Tatopeck (12. Februar 2008)

@ redukt : in wayns zuflucht git es bestimmt gaaaaaanz viele leute die dein post mit intresse verfolgen.


----------



## shogoki (12. Februar 2008)

Goldfit schrieb:


> das sind einfach die oberfreaks(niks gegen chinesen^^) aber die lev von 60 -70 in zwei tagen und das sind die von denen man sowieso immer die krassesten spieleskapaden mitbekommen hat





meines erachtens war es ein franzose der nach 2tagen 70 war -.-
may the best Guild won 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## MoeMT384 (12. Februar 2008)

Death and Texas?? 

Lol ;-)

MfG
Moe


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

DIE CHINESEN!!!


----------



## Slavery (12. Februar 2008)

Tatopeck schrieb:


> @ redukt : in wayns zuflucht git es bestimmt gaaaaaanz viele leute die dein post mit intresse verfolgen.




Newbie hmm das passt ja richtig zu dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Post was zum Thema oder gar nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btt:  Ich denke auch an Nihilum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## excite0815 (12. Februar 2008)

Ich gönne es jeden mir auch egal, hauptsache sie veröffentlichen schnell Guides und Tipps das wir es nachholen können!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Februar 2008)

zu 99% macht Nihilum den World Frist Kill


----------



## Riane (12. Februar 2008)

Warum immer Nihilum?
Wenn die Chinesen firstkills hinblättern würde, wäre das viel geiler! ;D Haha.. ich glaub ich wäre der einzige der ihnen gratulieren würde hier! ^.^


----------



## Aviscall (12. Februar 2008)

naja Vis Maior
hat auf den PTRs jetzt schon die ersten 3 World First Kills vor D&T und Forgotten Heroes 
geschafft.

Also geh ich mal von aus, dass es auf den Live Servern eine von den dreien wird, weil sie die Bosse schon kennen. Fragt sich nur bei wem der Server als erstes online geht^^

Ansonsten Wayne. Ich schau lieber dazu, wann ich mir den Content mal ansehe und nicht wann irgendwo ein anderer auf der Welt etwas zu erst gesehen hat.

@Chinesen-Fans: Die werden mit Sicherheit keinen World First hinlegen, weil dort der Patch eh erst wieder mit Verspätung live geht. Sie können höchsten schneller nach ihrem Release killen.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Februar 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Irgendeine von den genannten.
> 
> Sind alles Top Gilden und es ist nur eine Frage des richtigen Glücks/Ausdauer/Buggs (^^) wer den Endboss als erstes legt.
> 
> Nihilum nehmen eh nur die meisten weil das die bekannteste der Gilden ist.




Ne weil nihilum sicher so lange raidet bis der down ist .. wobei der letzte boss erst nach den daylis frei wird also hat frostwolf nen grossen vorteil (überbevölkert und so) also 4 THE HORDE !!!


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ne weil nihilum sicher so lange raidet bis der down ist .. wobei der letzte boss erst nach den daylis frei wird also hat frostwolf nen grossen vorteil (überbevölkert und so)* also 4 THE HORDE* !!!


Was denn nun? Nihilum oder For The Horde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das Argument mit den Dailies ist gut, daran hab ich noch nicht gedacht.

Trotzdem setze ich auf Forte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baddi18 (12. Februar 2008)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## maverick9999 (12. Februar 2008)

Ich denke es wird bestimmt eine Überraschung geben weil, wie schon gesagt wurde, dass es der schnellste Server ist der die Daylis soweit erledigt hat, dass die letzten Bosse frei sind...


----------



## sebiprotago (12. Februar 2008)

shogoki schrieb:


> may the best Guild won


Wenn man schon unbedingt englische Sätze posten möchte sollte man zumindest die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik beherschen. _"May the best guild win."_, wäre korrekt. Auch im Englischen wird der Satzanfang groß geschrieben, dafür aber die Nomen klein, solange es sich nicht um Namen (Personen, Ländern, Städte, Marken, etc.) handelt. Ach ja, der Satz wird auch in diesem Fall mit einem Satzzeichen beendet. _'Won'_ ist darüber hinaus die Vergangenheitsform des Verbs _'win'_ (_win, won, won_), für gewinnen. Da du wohl nicht schreiben wolltest _"Möge die beste Gilde gewonnen."_, solltest du _win_ verwenden.


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2008)

Baddi18 schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champion.com/


Ui, sagte ich vorhin Forte? Ich meinte natürlich D'n'T. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, quark... die Jungs von Forte wollen den anderen nur ein wenig Vorsprung lassen...
Und wir redeten ja hier nicht über PTR-Kills, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REM0RiA (12. Februar 2008)

Kalecgos has been killed by Vis Maior (1st), Death and Taxes (2nd) and Forgotten Heroes ! 

Brutallus has been killed by Vis Maior (1st), Forgotten Heroes (2nd) and Death and Taxes (3rd) ! 

Felmyst has been killed by Vis Maior (1st), Forgotten Heroes (2nd). 

soviel dazu.
Aber entscheidend wirds sein, wer den First Kill nachher macht, wenn der Patch live geht. 

so far


----------



## Scretch (12. Februar 2008)

AUch wenn Frosstwolf mit Daylies fix fertig sein wird, werden die werten Affenjungs ohne vorgekaute Infos von nihilium, forte usw. mal garnichts packen.

Nihilium wird das ding sicher anch hause bringen, das sind sie ihren Ruf und sponsoren schuldig, da wird erst geschlafen wenn der boss liegt ^^

auf dann gutes kaffee kochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (12. Februar 2008)

Komisch,nur Kids interessieren sich für so einen Firstkill Quatsch,wie kommt dass wohl.


----------



## Flatrian (12. Februar 2008)

Entweder Nihilum oder die Affenjungs..: Die Anderen haben sich mehr oder weniger schon verteilt auf andere Server... For the Horde wäre noch mit mein Favorit gewesen, aber die Jungs sind ja auch nicht mehr in ihrer standartbesatzung.

Evtl noch Forte...


----------



## Baloron (12. Februar 2008)

erst mal zum topic...denke entweder nihilum oder die "nachfolge-gilde" von curse.

und jetzt mal offtopic:
was haben manche hier gegen leute die über kara ned rauskommen?ich "gammel" da auch noch rum. grund:
einfach wenig zeit zum raiden.und?problem?deswegen interessiere ich mich auch für den offtopic und bin deswegen noch lang kein noob.verdammt echt des nervt.und nein ich bin nicht neidisch, ich freue mich für jeden der da was reißt.....sorry musste mal sein..

lg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Februar 2008)

naja ammis haben zwar schon killvorsprung aber vote für deutsche oder wenigstens eu gilde. aber charcopy funktioniert nun auch in europa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tatopeck (12. Februar 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Newbie hmm das passt ja richtig zu dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm ok ich habe bisher vier post hier gemacht Du 97 ...also bin ich der noob ...ok damit kann ich leben .
Aber pack Dir lieber selber mal an die Nase ...post was zum thema oder las es bleiben ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebiprotago (12. Februar 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Komisch,nur Kids interessieren sich für so einen Firstkill Quatsch,wie kommt dass wohl.


Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich finde es auch spannend, welche Gilden ganz vorne dabei sind und wie schnell sie es schaffen. Ich freue mich auch schon auf die ersten Videos und Beschreibungen der Kämpfe, da es für mich (akt. L47), noch ein sehr, sehr weiter Weg sein wird bis ich einen dieser Gegner überhaupt zu Gesicht bekomme, geschweige denn lege.
Allerdings sind die Spekulationen darüber wer es macht, doch recht albern. Zumal sich viele der anwesenden 'Experten' (99% !) offensichtlich auch kaum mit den Toppgilden beschäftigt haben. So hatte niemand _Vis Maior_ auf dem Zettel, bis die auf dem Testserver gezeigt haben, was sie können.


----------



## GoZaH (12. Februar 2008)

Also ich tippe mal auf Nihilum einfach aus dem Grund das das 46 arbeitslose Penner sind die jeweils 200-400 Kilogramm wiegen. Oo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (12. Februar 2008)

Tatopeck schrieb:


> hmm ok ich habe bisher vier post hier gemacht Du 97 ...also bin ich der noob ...ok damit kann ich leben .
> Aber pack Dir lieber selber mal an die Nase ...post was zum thema oder las es bleiben ......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mir is es eigentlich egal wieviel Posts jemand hat...nur deine Aussage passte einfach zu "Newbie" ,
hmm ich dachte in diesem Thread gings darum abzustimmen wer den First Kill schafft und ich hab in meinem Post auch geschrieben - Ich denke auch an Nihilum - also Augen auf, bevor du wieder irgendwas schreibst...


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2008)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich finde es auch spannend, welche Gilden ganz vorne dabei sind und wie schnell sie es schaffen. Ich freue mich auch schon auf die ersten Videos und Beschreibungen der Kämpfe, da es für mich (akt. L47), noch ein sehr, sehr weiter Weg sein wird bis ich einen dieser Gegner überhaupt zu Gesicht bekomme, geschweige denn lege.


Sehe ich ähnlich. 
Aber ich sehe die Aussage das sei was für Kids gar nicht negativ - in jedem Mann steckt halt ein kleines Kind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sebiprotago schrieb:


> Allerdings sind die Spekulationen darüber wer es macht, doch recht albern. Zumal sich viele der anwesenden 'Experten' (99% !) offensichtlich auch kaum mit den Toppgilden beschäftigt haben. So hatte niemand _Vis Maior_ auf dem Zettel, bis die auf dem Testserver gezeigt haben, was sie können.


99% Experten... wow.^^
Da gehöre ich wohl zu den 1% nicht-Experten. Ich hab keine Ahnung wer in welcher Gilde als was spielt. Laß es 5 Spieler der Topgilden sein, die ich namentlich zuordnen kann, aber who cares?
Ist halt wie beim Fußball. 2 Jahre schau ich kaum ein Spiel und dann kommt halt EM oder WM und dann hockt man zusammen vor der Glotze, trinkt lecker Bierchen und "fachsimpelt" über die Spieler (denen ich ebenfalls kaum Namen zuordnen kann). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davon ab: Die ersten PTR-Ergebnisse sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht repräsentativ, aber hübsch anzusehen. Daß keiner bisher Vis Maior oder Forgotten Heroes auf dem Plan hatte liegt wohl daran, daß die Meisten von den Gilden bisher noch nie was gehört hat (mich eingeschlossen).
Fakt ist aber auch: Im Moment sind für alle die Vorraussetzungen gleich. Als BC raus kam mußten alle erstmal auf 70 leveln, sich einigermaßen ausrüsten, Mats für Verzauberungen sammeln etc. bevor's dann richtig losgehen konnte. Bei 'ehrgeizigeren' Gilden ging das schneller als bei anderen.
Bei Sunwell schaut's aber so aus, daß es inzwischen wirklich viele Gilden gibt, die den bisherigen Content länger clear haben und sämtlichst top ausgerüstet sind.
Ich schätze Gilden wie Vis Maior, Forgotten Heroes und D'n'T waren einfach die ersten, die 25 Chars auf den PTR geclont haben und am schnellsten in der Instanz waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (12. Februar 2008)

Wär doch auch möglich das es keine Gilde schafft, Kil'jaeden wird sicher nicht schwach sein und immerhin ist das ein TESTrealm, also kann es auch sein das er einfach wie Kael'thas zB noch nicht gekillt werden kann, Blizzard hat das auch erst später verpatched.


----------



## Byron (12. Februar 2008)

Ich würde auch fast behaupten das die chinesen das rennen machen, wenn man bedenkt in welcher zeit die nach dem release von BC (was dort ja bekanntlich später erschien) den content gesäubert hatten.


----------



## fabdiem (12. Februar 2008)

ich tippe auf wayne der schafft das bestimmt


----------



## Mallyax (12. Februar 2008)

Nihilum oder die Chinesen

Forte und Co kommen dannach...


----------



## Varlor (12. Februar 2008)

Der Topfavorit ist natürlich Nihilum. Sie haben mittlerweile seit AQ40 jeden, absolut jeden, Raidendboss als erstes gelegt. Das alleine ist schon eine sehr erstaunliche Leistung. Doch das könnte auch das größte Manko sein, denn die Konkurenten sind heiß auf den Thron und alles schaut eigentlich auf Nihilum.

Doch wenn die Chinesen den Patch Zeitgleich mit den Europäern und den Amerikanern erhalten sind sie sicher auch heiß und für eine Überaschung gut.


----------



## bma (12. Februar 2008)

naja Nihilum wird für ihr zocken bezahlt ^^ also will Mousesports auch was sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich denke das wird ein wettlauf um den firstkill geben.

Was ich mir gut vorstellen kann:

Nihilum macht Firstkill
2min später die nächste gilde usw.usw. ^^


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2008)

Varlor schrieb:


> Der Topfavorit ist natürlich Nihilum. Sie haben mittlerweile seit AQ40 jeden, absolut jeden, Raidendboss als erstes gelegt.


Nichts gegen Nihilum, aber diese Aussage ist falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZaH (12. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> naja Nihilum wird für ihr zocken bezahlt ^^ also will Mousesports auch was sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oo die werden bezahlt Oo wtf


----------



## bma (12. Februar 2008)

Dalmus soweit ich weis hat Nihilum wirklich jeden firstkill seid dem release von BC gemacht.. und ich hab mich mit dem thema beschäftigt xD





> Nichts gegen Nihilum, aber diese Aussage ist falsch. smile.gif


----------



## b1ubb (12. Februar 2008)

ähm wie es zur zeit aussieht - kann es genau JEDE gilde sein die BT clear hat 

jede Gilde die BT / MH clear hat - hat das selbe equip wie nihilium - oder andere top gilden

ich glaub nicht das es sich von der zeit her ausgeht - das wir BT clear haben werden bis zum patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil sonst würdenw ir das rennen machen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hahahaha


----------



## bma (12. Februar 2008)

> Oo die werden bezahlt Oo wtf



jo partnerschaft mit Mousesports DENKT jeder ...  sie werden bezahlt aber ich finde das es ein jämmerlicher betrag is ^^


----------



## b1ubb (12. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> jo partnerschaft mit Mousesports DENKT jeder ...  sie werden bezahlt aber ich finde das es ein jämmerlicher betrag is ^^



es kommt glaub ich ned auf den betrag an - sondern um den sponsor 
hast du mousesports - bruachst du dir mal um deinen PC keine sorgen zu machen
und das alleine - bringt schon ne menge kohle - wenn du immer den neusten besten schnellesten rechner 
unter dir stehen hast !


----------



## argentum (12. Februar 2008)

Nihilum wird fürs spielen bezahlt. Das ist das Problem, die machen aus einem Spiel, das ja eigentlich Spaß machen sollte, so was wie einen Beruf und das hasse ich an diesem "Firstkill" Blödsinn. Man sollte das Spiel doch eigentlich spielen damit man Spaß hat und wenn sich ein paar mehr bemühen als andere find ich das ja gut aber so etwas daraus zu machen geht doch irgendwie in die falsche Richtung. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen: Fußballspieler werden auch bezahlt, ja stimmt! Aber für mich ist das was ganz anderes, es spielen nicht Hobbyfußballspieler zusammen mit Berufsspielern auf einem Feld und bei WoW Spielen ja die Berufsspieler schon mit den Hobbyspielern manchmal auf einem Server.


----------



## bma (12. Februar 2008)

du glaubst doch net wirklich das son sponsor 25 nagelneue nvidia-grafikkarten kaufen (je 800€ ca.) naja egal

Mein Favorit bleibt Nihilum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Kreml Hight  kennt aber eh keiner -.-


----------



## bma (12. Februar 2008)

> Nihilum wird fürs spielen bezahlt. Das ist das Problem, die machen aus einem Spiel, das ja eigentlich Spaß machen sollte, so was wie einen Beruf und das hasse ich an diesem "Firstkill" Blödsinn. Man sollte das Spiel doch eigentlich spielen damit man Spaß hat und wenn sich ein paar mehr bemühen als andere find ich das ja gut aber so etwas daraus zu machen geht doch irgendwie in die falsche Richtung. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen: Fußballspieler werden auch bezahlt, ja stimmt! Aber für mich ist das was ganz anderes, es spielen nicht Hobbyfußballspieler zusammen mit Berufsspielern auf einem Feld und bei WoW Spielen ja die Berufsspieler schon mit den Hobbyspielern manchmal auf einem Server.



ich glaub du lebst inner falschen welt XD  die Counterstrike 1.6 - Progamer werden schon seid Jahren fürs zocken bezahlt und das nicht wenig...


----------



## sebiprotago (12. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> 99% Experten... wow.^^
> Da gehöre ich wohl zu den 1% nicht-Experten. Ich hab keine Ahnung wer in welcher Gilde als was spielt. Laß es 5 Spieler der Topgilden sein, die ich namentlich zuordnen kann, aber who cares?
> Ist halt wie beim Fußball. 2 Jahre schau ich kaum ein Spiel und dann kommt halt EM oder WM und dann hockt man zusammen vor der Glotze, trinkt lecker Bierchen und "fachsimpelt" über die Spieler (denen ich ebenfalls kaum Namen zuordnen kann).
> 
> ...


Die 99% bezogen sich auf einen vorangegangenen Post in dem sich jemand zu der Aussage hat hinreißen lassen, dass Nihilum mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit den Firstkill bekommt. Zu dem WM/EM-Vergleich: da gebe ich dir recht, allerdings versuche ich mich dann vorher grob zu informieren und ein paar Daten und Fakten zur Hand zu haben. So fachsimpelt es sich viel besser und man kann dann prima den Experten mimen. Also die Leute die hier über Realmauslastung, Firstkill-Historie und Raidfluktuation spekulieren sind auf dem richtigen Weg: Wie es laufen wird und was den Ausschlag geben wird, weiß eh niemand, aber so hört es sich wenigstens wichtig an.
Firstkill-Contest als WoW-WM finde ich super, gehe schonmal Chips und Bier kaufen und zum LK-Release wird der Grill angeworfen. Gibt es eigentlich schon Gilden- oder zumindest Fraktions-Fanartikel und wie sieht das WoW Gegenstück zum Autokorso aus? Wichtige Fragen, die noch zu klären sind.


----------



## Renkin (12. Februar 2008)

Naja ich würd ma sagen entweder Nihilum; Die Illuminati oder Meet your Makers


----------



## b1ubb (12. Februar 2008)

argentum - ich sag mal so JEIN !

natürlich spielen spieler wie du und ich auf server und dann gibt es eben leute / gilden wie nihilium die dafür
geld bekommen - aber naja das is genau das selbe wie im supermarkt

du zahlst - er bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mti dem hobby ist auch so ne sache - fußballspieler gehen nicht einfach so mit 
fremden leuten auf den platz - weil einfach das risiko zu hoch wäre - sich zu verletzen 
und wenn ein fußballer ein beinbruch hat - kann er die ganze saison auf der erstzbank bzw im pubilkum 
sitzen - im WoW is das ziemlich egal - wirst du gekillt - rennst zur leiche - weiter gehts !

darum kann man das leider nicht SO gut vergleichen - aber die leute haben einfach ihr hobby zum beruf 
gemacht - genau das selbe ist mit Counter-Strike spieler - die auch ihr geld damit verdienen.
die spielen auch manchmal auf public servern - und dann nur mit ihrer grp oder ein gather usw.

also ich beneide sie nicht wirklich - aber ich hätte jetzt auch nichts dagegen - wenn ich zuhause vorm 
rechner sitzen würde - wow zocken würde - und geld dafür bekommen würde


----------



## Renkin (12. Februar 2008)

Nein eigentlich The Look of Blasphemy kennt aba eh keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maclautsch (12. Februar 2008)

Naja, derzeit liegen 3 Gilden vorne, die gar nicht angeführt werden

Vis Maior

Exodus

Forgotten Heroes


Die haben mal die ersten 3 Bosse der neuen 25iger schon gelegt.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (12. Februar 2008)

Das wird die selbe dies immer macht...Nihilum.


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> Dalmus soweit ich weis hat Nihilum wirklich jeden firstkill seid dem release von BC gemacht.. und ich hab mich mit dem thema beschäftigt xD


Tja, ich muß zugeben: Ich hab mich mit dem Thema nicht beschäftigt.
Aber noch ist's ja nicht zu spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schaun wir uns mal ein paar der offiziellen Raidendbosse und die Firstkills auf bosskillers.com an:

SSC: Lady Vashi - Firstkill Obsidian
Kara: Der Prinz - Firstkill Heroic
Hyial: Archimonde - Firstkill Dark Origin

Anderes Thema...
Ohne jetzt eine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen, aber mir ist gerade eben eine Gemeinsamkeit zwischen den 3 Gilden, die derzeit die ersten Sunwellbosse gekillt haben aufgefallen: Forgotten Heroes, Vis Maior und D'n'T... alles Allianzgilden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Achja, vorhin war nur von den Endbossen die Rede, Du schriebst nun "jeden Firstkill".
Die Aussage ist dann erst recht nicht wahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loboo (12. Februar 2008)

redukt schrieb:


> wen interessiert´s?
> 
> meine passende umfrage dazu wäre:
> [  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
> ...




ich bin froh wenn nur ein sack reis umfällt aber stell dir mal vor die springen alle gleichzeitig von ihren stühlen D

axo zum thema:
is doch eigtl bumms wer da zuerst iwi was reisst sollte man nicht selbst mit seiner gilde versuchen das zu clearen? Oo


----------



## bma (12. Februar 2008)

Dalmus und du verlässt dich vollkommen auf Bosskillers.com? naja soweit ICH weis war Nihilum überall führend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sebiprotago (12. Februar 2008)

Loboo schrieb:


> is doch eigtl bumms wer da zuerst iwi was reisst sollte man nicht selbst mit seiner gilde versuchen das zu clearen? Oo


Eigentlich ist das Bumms, richtig.

Aber: So ein bischen ist das wie bei jedem anderen Hobby auch: am meisten Spaß macht es, wenn mans selber macht, aber es ist trotzdem spannend zu sehen, was andere, besonders die besten auf ihrem Gebiet so schaffen. Daher verfolgen zum Beispiel auch die meisten Hobbykicker 'ihre' Profiliga oder als Beispiel ein Kumpel, der Modellflug betreibt: der konnte sich stundenlang begeistert Videos von Weltmeisterschaften ansehen (und ich muss sagen, die waren auch für einen Aussenstehenden sehr unterhaltsam, auch wenn einem schwindelig wird wenn man sieht wie die mit ihren Helis abgehen).


----------



## Dedak (12. Februar 2008)

Nihilum Vs. The Lurker Below
A full overview of The Lurker Below encounter, World second.

da steht das Nihilum nicht nur firstkills gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

trotzdem wird es Nihilum machen da sie einfach gute spieler haben die sich in so eine sache richtig reinhängen

btw:die leute von Nihilum sind nicht arbeitslos und haben ein leben wie jeder andere auch


----------



## b1ubb (12. Februar 2008)

Dedak schrieb:


> ...
> btw:die leute von Nihilum sind nicht arbeitslos und haben ein leben wie jeder andere auch



das wage ich sogar ein bisschen zu bezweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber naja =) - ansichtssache =)


----------



## bma (12. Februar 2008)

> btw:die leute von Nihilum sind nicht arbeitslos und haben ein leben wie jeder andere auch



nope ^^ die spielen 18 stunden am tag xD (net immer) wenn die reallife haben dann bin ich der reissack der in china umfällt ^^


----------



## Konradio (12. Februar 2008)

Ich denke mal die, die als erste auf dem testserver sind! 
So wie ich das sehe, schaffen die das noch vor release....


----------



## sebiprotago (12. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ansichtssache =)


Ansichtssache ist das nicht. Was du meinst ist: Spekulation.


----------



## Konradio (12. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> nope ^^ die spielen 18 stunden am tag xD (net immer) wenn die reallife haben dann bin ich der reissack der in china umfällt ^^


Naja, in Deutschland gibt's so viele Arbeitslose, die nichts zu tun haben, da ists doch ok, wenn die s viel zocken, brauch uns doch nicht stören, wird sicher auch welche geben, die Arbeit haben.


----------



## Dalmus (12. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> Dalmus und du verlässt dich vollkommen auf Bosskillers.com? naja soweit ICH weis war Nihilum überall führend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, generell vertraue ich eher auf bosskillers.com als auf Dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß, daß sie nicht bei jedem Boss den Firstkill hatten, aber es ging ja vorher nur um die Raidendbosse...

Allerdings muß ich nach gründlichen Nachforschungen nun zugeben, daß Bosskillers tatsächlich nicht immer verläßlich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lady Vashj - da hatte tatsächlich Nihilum den Firstkill (29.03.07). Warum bei Bosskillers nun Obsidian den Firstkill bereits im Januar 07 verzeichnen konnten... ka, womöglich ein PTR-Kill

Der Melchezar-Firstkill von Heroic schein aber valide zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (12. Februar 2008)

egal ^^  ma schauen wer den nächsten Firstkill macht xD 

Tipp: Nihilum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## argentum (12. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> ich glaub du lebst inner falschen welt XD  die Counterstrike 1.6 - Progamer werden schon seid Jahren fürs zocken bezahlt und das nicht wenig...



Aber weißt du was der Unterschied is? WoW spielen viele auf nem Server und wenn bei CS zwei Clans gegeneinander spielen dann is das den Hobbyspielern meistens egal oder? Bei CS is das wie mit den Fußballspielern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Zuerst lesen und dann deine Meinung dazu abgeben!


----------



## Malakas (12. Februar 2008)

redukt schrieb:


> wen interessiert´s?
> 
> meine passende umfrage dazu wäre:
> [  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
> ...




Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Fahrrad soll auch umgefallen sein... grass oder ?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. Februar 2008)

argentum schrieb:


> Aber weißt du was der Unterschied is? WoW spielen viele auf nem Server und wenn bei CS zwei Clans gegeneinander spielen dann is das den Hobbyspielern meistens egal oder? Bei CS is das wie mit den Fußballspielern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ähm wenn nihilium in einer instanz ist - kann dir das auch egal sein - weil du nicht in die instanz reinkommst ! =)
also mit ihnen - warum is klar oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (12. Februar 2008)

Schätze mal auf Nihilum aber natürlich kann das auch eine der anderen Topgilden schaffen - wir werden´s sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LarzerusIce (12. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. Februar 2008)

LarzerusIce schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist normalerweise rianes bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der wird jetzt sauer auf dich sein =) hrhrh


----------



## LarzerusIce (12. Februar 2008)

ach b1ubb ^^ warum musste sowas nur von dir folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wer ist rianes ^^


http://images.google.de/images?source=ig&a...sa=N&tab=wi


 gehören ihm/ihr diese websites =) hui ein erfolgsmodel sondergleichen ^^


----------



## Garnalem (12. Februar 2008)

Laut http://www.rpguides.de/wow/ hat die Gilde Vis Maior schon die ersten 3 Bosse First Kill gelegt. Und die Nihilum und wie sie alle heißen werden auch massig überschätzt.


----------



## Amathaon (12. Februar 2008)

wenn patch 2.4 bei den chinesen gleichzeitig kommt rechne ich denen große chancen zu , aber nihilum wird sich diese ehre wie immer nicht nehmen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (12. Februar 2008)

die leutz von nihilum die sind daueronline und die gammeln nie in shatt rum oda so echt einfach nur powergamen und wenn der eine sich ausloggt logt sich irekt en anderer mit ein


----------



## kingkryzon (12. Februar 2008)

meiner meinung nach ne andere gilde names Oldschool^^ sind zwar noch im bt aber ich mag sie...sie werden keinen first kill haben aber denke jede gilde hat n gz verdient wenn sie durch is sonst denk ich nihilum^^
einfach nur weil kungen 18,9k hp hat den dürfen immer gleich 3 heiler supporten^^

weiss einer welchen realm Nihilum bzw affenjungs spieln?find die im arsenal nich.


----------



## argentum (12. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm wenn nihilium in einer instanz ist - kann dir das auch egal sein - weil du nicht in die instanz reinkommst ! =)
> also mit ihnen - warum is klar oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ja Klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber jetzt kommt ja das große ABER: Irgendwie beeinflusst das den Server auf dem so eine Gilde spielt schon mehr als bei CS, da kannst du nix verändern. Natürlich is es vollkommen unwahrscheinlich aber jetzt kommt ein tolles Beispiel das alle Überzeugen wird das ich Recht habe, nichts sagen das ich Illidan als Beispiel nehm: Wenn jetzt eine bezahlte Gilde Illidan legt und es dropen die Zwillingsklingen dann kann der Spieler mit diesen Dingern in der Arena oder aufm BG ganz alleine Drek'Thar oder Vanndar legen, jaja das funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Auf jeden Fall wollte ich mit diesem vollkommen sinnlosen Beispiel zeigen, dass mir das sehrwohl nicht egal sein kann! xD


----------



## MySacrifice (12. Februar 2008)

ich weiss nicht ob das schon gesagt wurde, aber die ersten  3 bosse in sunwell25 sind schon längst down.
und zwar auf dem testserver. 
1. VIS MAIOR 
2. FORGOTTEN HEROES 
3. DEATH AND TAXES 

sind die "glücklichen"^^

ich wette, dass die sogar kil'jaeden schon down hätten, wäre der nicht noch gesperrt wegen der ruffarm aktion.


----------



## kingkryzon (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ne weil nihilum sicher so lange raidet bis der down ist .. wobei der letzte boss erst nach den daylis frei wird also hat frostwolf nen grossen vorteil (überbevölkert und so) also 4 THE HORDE !!!


super argument^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (12. Februar 2008)

Mh ich sage mal ganz spontan Keiner alle haben keinen bock und zocken deshalb Warhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (12. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> du glaubst doch net wirklich das son sponsor 25 nagelneue nvidia-grafikkarten kaufen (je 800€ ca.) naja egal
> 
> Mein Favorit bleibt Nihilum
> 
> ...


dual sli das macht dann ca 100 grafikkarten aber weiss nich ob das bei nvidia funktioniert


----------



## bma (12. Februar 2008)

argentum schrieb:


> Aber weißt du was der Unterschied is? WoW spielen viele auf nem Server und wenn bei CS zwei Clans gegeneinander spielen dann is das den Hobbyspielern meistens egal oder? Bei CS is das wie mit den Fußballspielern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



aber du kennst Arena schon oder? also wo man sich zu 2t, 3t oder zu 5t gegen andere spielt? kennsu?


----------



## Tja (12. Februar 2008)

Weltweit: Nihilum oder Death and Taxes
Im deutschen Raum: For The Horde oder Affenjungs


----------



## Schamll (12. Februar 2008)

eindeutig nihilum würde ich sagen sind zu gut equipt ^^ will jez net sagen die anderen wären scheisse equipt aber nihilum sackt einfach die meisten first kills ein denke ich


----------



## Purga (12. Februar 2008)

Ich sag die Chinesen... denkt dran wie schnell sie BT clear hatten!


----------



## Rudi TD (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ne weil nihilum sicher so lange raidet bis der down ist .. wobei der letzte boss erst nach den daylis frei wird also hat frostwolf nen grossen vorteil (überbevölkert und so) also 4 THE HORDE !!!



Aha, dann sag uns mal bitte was die anderen Gilden davon abhält das gleiche zu tun.

Achja und soviel größer ist der bevölkerungsunterschied gar nicht.


----------



## Rudi TD (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ne weil nihilum sicher so lange raidet bis der down ist .. wobei der letzte boss erst nach den daylis frei wird also hat frostwolf nen grossen vorteil (überbevölkert und so) also 4 THE HORDE !!!



Aha, gut dann sag uns bitte was die anderen Gilden davon abhält das gleiche zu tun??

Und wegen deinen dalys, da kommt es nicht auf die Bevölkerungsdichte an sondern an die raidwilligen die die dalys auch alle machen.

Den auf Magtheridon gibt es soviel ich weiß 3 Gilden auf Hordeseite und 2 Gilden auf Alliseite die den Tempel auf Farmstatus haben.

Ich denke das spricht für sich.


----------



## Rudi TD (12. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ne weil nihilum sicher so lange raidet bis der down ist .. wobei der letzte boss erst nach den daylis frei wird also hat frostwolf nen grossen vorteil (überbevölkert und so) also 4 THE HORDE !!!



Aha, gut dann sag uns bitte was die anderen Gilden davon abhält das gleiche zu tun??

Und wegen deinen dalys, da kommt es nicht auf die Bevölkerungsdichte an sondern an die raidwilligen die die dalys auch alle machen.

Den auf Magtheridon gibt es soviel ich weiß 3 Gilden auf Hordeseite und 2 Gilden auf Alliseite die den Tempel auf Farmstatus haben.

Ich denke das spricht für sich.


----------



## Arahtor (12. Februar 2008)

For the Hord hat nicht die geringste Chance   

Mein Tipp Nihilum


----------



## Stoneblood (12. Februar 2008)

tippe auf nihilum oder forte.
nihilum weil das nix neues wäre und forte, weil die sich scheins schon seit wochen drauf vorbereiten... ^^


----------



## Geronimus (12. Februar 2008)

Addicted von Norgannon sind die ersten und aus^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crueldead (12. Februar 2008)

ersten first kills aufm ptr und dabei ist nicht nihilum!!!

Brutallus:
Brutallus has been killed by Vis Maior (1st), Forgotten Heroes (2nd) and Death and Taxes (3rd) ! 
Felmyst:
Felmyst has been killed by Vis Maior (1st), Forgotten Heroes (2nd). 
Kalecgos:
Kalecgos has been killed by Vis Maior (1st), Death and Taxes (2nd) and Forgotten Heroes !

sehr n1 dieser killshot von Vis Maior bei Felmyst http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images.../vm_felmyst.jpg

und JA DIE HABEN ALLE EINEN Bären.


----------



## Myhordi (12. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> DIE CHINESEN!!!


Jo die haben schleißlich genug säcke reis  die auf die bosse fallen könne
Ich wird sagenf mym forte oder nihilum


----------



## tHe aXe (12. Februar 2008)

Die Chinesen denke ich mit Sicherheit nicht... da ist BC erst viel später als in Europa und den Staaten erschienen also schätze ich dass sie mit den Content Patches auch noch nicht auf unserem stand sind....


----------



## gottdrak (12. Februar 2008)

Rudi schrieb:


> Nihilum nehmen eh nur die meisten weil das die bekannteste der Gilden ist.



Nein, weil im letzten Jahr fast 100% aller Firstkills auf ihr Konto gingen, du Depp.


----------



## Alcasim (12. Februar 2008)

redukt schrieb:


> wen interessiert´s?
> 
> meine passende umfrage dazu wäre:
> [  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
> ...




Mich interessierts, was dagegen? Wenn du nicht weisst was du sagen sollst, einfach mal die Fresse Klappe halten....

@Topic

Schätze Nihilum, wie 90% des Forums 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur schon weil das die Gilde ist, die schon am meisten Firstkills hatte... Aber lass mich auch gerne überraschen


Edit:


gottdrak schrieb:


> Nein, weil im letzten Jahr fast 100% aller Firstkills auf ihr Konto gingen, du Depp.




Muss es gleich so hart sein? :O Hätte man auch netter formulieren können.. Ausserdem hat er nicht ganz unrecht, die meisten sehen halt Nihilum, denken an Hyjal und BT und *click* auf Nihilum


----------



## L-MWarFReak (12. Februar 2008)

Ich würde es For the Horde gönnen ich find die echt goil


----------



## Nik_1337 (12. Februar 2008)

Nilihum wird es auf keinen Fall sein .... Vom skill her vllt schon aber vom equip "nein" ....

Sie haben bis jetzt 0 Gleven .... andere hier genannten gilden hab manche sogar schon 3 Sets voll ....Die Gleven sind so ein Dmg boost das es Nihllium nicht schaffen wird ... Rogues sind mit Abstand die Besten DD in game ... keine andere klasse kann mit dem Gleiche equip so viel dmg machen .... da sieh wie gesagt 0 Gleven haben ....


----------



## Ronas (12. Februar 2008)

Ich hab ma für Nihilum gestimmt weil die auch zuerst durch den tempel gerannt sind aber ich hoffe dass es jemand anders zuerst schafft allein schon weil ich meine dass nihilum schon genug ruhm bekommen hat =)

MFG und FÜR DIE HORDE


----------



## Abychef (12. Februar 2008)

Nik_1337 schrieb:


> Nilihum wird es auf keinen Fall sein .... Vom skill her vllt schon aber vom equip "nein" ....
> 
> Sie haben bis jetzt 0 Gleven .... andere hier genannten gilden hab manche sogar schon 3 Sets voll ....Die Gleven sind so ein Dmg boost das es Nihllium nicht schaffen wird ... Rogues sind mit Abstand die Besten DD in game ... keine andere klasse kann mit dem Gleiche equip so viel dmg machen .... da sieh wie gesagt 0 Gleven haben ....



Is glaub ich nicht das entscheidende , da es auch andere geile waffen gibt. Klar sind das die 2 besten 1händer aber ich glaube es kommt auf skill + teamplay an anstatt auf ein paar dmg punkte. Wäre doch blöd würde es so extrem schwieriger sein die Bosse zu legen nur weil man die 2 waffen net hat oder ?


----------



## Soiphos (12. Februar 2008)

Hetaeria auf Kil'Jaeden machts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (12. Februar 2008)

kam nicht gestern hier ein thread das death and texas schon fertig hat???


----------



## Moktheshock (12. Februar 2008)

Affenjungs inc ^^ (werde gezwungen das zu sagen)


----------



## roeb! (12. Februar 2008)

UndisputeD ;D


----------



## Clamev (12. Februar 2008)

Ding DIng Chrchrhchrhchr Achtung Liebe Damen Und herren auf dem Gleiß Drei der Zug  nach Waynetown hat leider fünf minuten verspätung chrhchrhcrh


----------



## xFraqx (13. Februar 2008)

[ x ] Meet your Makers


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

roeb! schrieb:


> UndisputeD ;D



wahahah azshara server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hrhrh ich kenn undisputed da waren sie nur eine REINE pvp gilde 
das ihr euch im PvE so hochgezockt habt find ich extrem geil !!! *respekt*


----------



## b1ubb (13. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Irgendeine "Top"-Gilde wird schon so lange raiden bis sie den Sonnenbrunnen clear hat. Von daher keine besondere Angelegenheit. Selbst wenn Nihilum wieder den First Kill hat...gewinnt die Gilde einen Preis? -Damit mein ich etwas, was auch im RL benutzt werden kann!-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja - sie bekommen für den firstkill - geld !
und ich mein nicht GOLD - sondern GELD zum ausgeben =)


----------



## Efgrib (13. Februar 2008)

die top-gilde, deren server auch hinter ihnen steht, weils ohne mitwirkung der andren spieler diesmal net geht, von daher sind die affenjungs dank ihrer geschäftspraktiken ja schon mal so gut wie aus dem rennen, kenne einige gilden die allein deswegen den event äusserst gemütlich angehen werden *g*


----------



## m1gu3l (13. Februar 2008)

es tut mir leid da nochmal druff rum zu reiten aber die gilde heist nicht "Death and Texas" sondern: *"Death and Taxes!* 

so und als erstes werden es auch die jungs machen, das sie einfach amis sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Zentoro (13. Februar 2008)

RoqueSenior schrieb:


> Meet Your Makers (hiessen früher Curse) und Last Resort fehlen auf jeden Fall noch. Ausserdem heisst die amerikanische Gilde Death an *Taxes* und nicht Texas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Woher weißt Du das alle? Bin total sprachlos. Gibt es da so ein Fachmagazin wie den KICKER?


----------



## bma (13. Februar 2008)

> Woher weißt Du das alle? Bin total sprachlos. Gibt es da so ein Fachmagazin wie den KICKER?



Das is standartwissen ^^


----------



## Aber Derbe (13. Februar 2008)

[x] Soulless Destiny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (13. Februar 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du das alle? Bin total sprachlos. Gibt es da so ein Fachmagazin wie den KICKER?



Wow Armory machts möglich...


----------



## nayenthos (13. Februar 2008)

bma schrieb:


> Dalmus soweit ich weis hat Nihilum wirklich jeden firstkill seid dem release von BC gemacht.. und ich hab mich mit dem thema beschäftigt xD


 ihr seid alle Nihilum .....kricher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Chinesen is ne Gilde oder meinst du "Die Chinesen"?^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube dass am gleichen Tag von Nihilums Illidankill noch weitere Gilden im Kampf waren, es aber um ein paar stunden nicht geschafft haben. Solche, wie z.B. Forte oder eig. alle Gilden, die sich ordendlich im Tempel equipt haben, haben die gleiche Chance auf den Firstkill wie Nihilum. Meiner Meinung nach kann jeder den Firstkill machen


----------



## bma (13. Februar 2008)

> Echt? Das ist mir dann aber auch neu, das man für einen Firstkill Geld bekommt. Kenne das eben nur von eSport Events.



Wenn man einen World-First-Kill macht wird die Gilde noch bekannter, ergo mehr Werbung für die Sponsoren, ergo mehr Geld für Sponsoren, ergo mehr Geld für die Spieler...

so jetzt reichts mit ergo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goranos (13. Februar 2008)

Ich sag mal UndiputeD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flo von Giga FTW
Nee ich denk schon das es Forte machen wird weil die wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt 7(!!!) Legendary(!!!) Schwerter habn das mus man sich mal vorstellen sovile gabs von Sulfuras vl in Ganz Deutschland


----------



## L.Shandro (13. Februar 2008)

Entweder Nihilum oder MYM, auch wenn der rest noch so gut ist, die sind irgendwie IMMER besser. Wobeis auch mal schön wär wenns ne andere gilde schafft...abwarten und Tee trinken, wir werdens schon erfahren.


----------



## FoBSE (13. Februar 2008)

Vis Maior...Ganz klar...die haben zum 1. schon die ersten 3 World-First-Kills zugesprochen bekommen (genaueres siehe Post www.mmo-champion.de) und außerdem sind die natürlich auch T6 equippt und wer mal auf deren Homepage war kann sehen, dass die echt nix zu tun haben weil der ganze Raid diesen Bär aus Zul Aman hat...Und 2 davon haben noch nebenbei das Mount vom Rabenlord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also die werdens machen ganz klar...Nihilum wird "endlich" mal vom Thron verstoßen und ich finde es gut, dass gezeigt wird das auch andere Gilden mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MfG Zara


----------



## Schiusos (13. Februar 2008)

Ich denke es wird irgend ne andere Gilde,fals es darum geht wer den first Kill beim Endboss macht
Weil:Man muss ja für die lezten Bosse,wie bei AQ Vorräte abgeben und daher kommt es mehr darauf an welche Realm das als erstes packt.

MfG:Schiusos


----------



## Dalmus (13. Februar 2008)

FoBSE schrieb:


> Vis Maior...Ganz klar...die haben zum 1. schon die ersten 3 World-First-Kills zugesprochen bekommen (genaueres siehe Post www.mmo-champion.de)


Und Stopp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das waren lediglich die PTR-Firstkills. Das ist quasi höchstens ein Anhaltspunkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann nicht oft genug darauf hinweisen, daß es beim Char-Copy einige Probleme gab und anscheinend immer noch gibt, sodaß viele Gilden noch gar nicht mit dem vollständigen Raid auf den PTR angekommen sind.


----------



## Grinsedrache (14. Februar 2008)

Wie heissts so schön :
Möge die beste Gilde sich den Firstkill holen, egal wie sie heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SehrBoehZe (14. Februar 2008)

dazu sag ich mal nur




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*gg*

&#8364;dit: Vote aber trotzdem mal für Nihilum, sind einfach die Roxxor schlecht hin!


----------



## Gwynny (14. Februar 2008)

Nihilum ist doch klar.....

LG Gwynny


----------



## Xairon (14. Februar 2008)

Vote for Nihilium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil die bezahlt werden fürs spielen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gibts sicher nen Bonus fürden PTR first kill =)


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (14. Februar 2008)

cortes schrieb:


> die affenjungs rocken einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja da hast du recht.Ich würd sagen die Firstkills macht Nihilium ( Welt ) und auf den europäischen Servern entweder For the Horde , Affenjungs Inc oder Addicted.


----------



## Screpeater (14. Februar 2008)

Xergart schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> also ich glaube auch das nihilum es als erste packen,aber ich wollt fragen ob Addicted auch ne chance besitzt das als erster zu packen




naja Addicted hin oder her was ist denn mit Jade Falcons


----------



## LethalDoze (14. Februar 2008)

Crutias schrieb:


> Solange niemand den Ordner "Addons" im Interfaceordner von WoW komplett entleert gibt es keine "firstkills"



dann würde wow aber nich mehr richtig laufen da sind uach welche von blizz von der installation drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann kommts mal wieder ganz drauf an wies vom Balancing her is kann ja sein das es wie bei FDS am Anfang is, dass man manche Bosse kaum packen kann

Rechtschreibfehler sind absicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rull (14. Februar 2008)

redukt schrieb:


> wen interessiert´s?
> 
> meine passende umfrage dazu wäre:
> [  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
> ...


ich kreuze an:

[*][+] in china fällt n sack reis um
[*][  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[*][  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[*][  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[*][  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[*][  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
[*][  ] in china fällt n sack reis um


----------



## Schniefer (14. Februar 2008)

Ich gönns Death & Taxes

Is nämlich ne alli- gilde

aber ich finde auch Nihilum könnte mal vom Thron gestossen werden


----------



## Shrukan (14. Februar 2008)

hmm ich tippe auch ganz stark auf Nihilum, vllt dann noch Death and Texas aber dem Rest traue ich das net so zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Affenjungs machen für uns den deutschen First-Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vllt auch EU


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Februar 2008)

only Things you can be sure is Death And Taxes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. Februar 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> hmm ich tippe auch ganz stark auf Nihilum, vllt dann noch Death and Texas aber dem Rest traue ich das net so zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Moment, Du tippst ganz stark auf Nihilum und für den deutschen Firstkill dann auf die Affenjungs. Soweit so gut.
Das vllt auch EU bezieht sich dann sicher auch auf Nihilum, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim deutschen Firstkill tippe ich mal auf For the Horde...


----------



## m1gu3l (15. Februar 2008)

"Death and Taxes" --> WFK

"Affenjungs Inc." --> EFK

mfg


----------



## Yozoshura (15. Februar 2008)

Ich mach das alleine mit multiboxing, ist doch kein Problem man braucht nur 25 Accounts.
Dann hinter mir folgt wohl Nihilum oder For the Horde.


----------



## Sasatha (15. Februar 2008)

> Ja da hast du recht.Ich würd sagen die Firstkills macht Nihilium ( Welt ) und auf den europäischen Servern entweder For the Horde , Affenjungs Inc oder Addicted.



Wenn Nihilum den WFK macht, dann haben Sie den EFK auch gleich, da die Leutz nämlich auf nem Europäischen Server spielen

Ich persönlich würde mich freuen, wenn der WFK ma nach Deutschland kommt! Haben ja so 1-3 Gilden die es vllt packen könnten Schaun wa mal


----------



## Lantana28 (15. Februar 2008)

huhu,

@vorposter und die währen? also ich müsste bei deutschen erfolgreichen Gilden echt passen, die einzige die mir jetzt einfällt ist In Harmony (die meines wissens 47 ahben)


wfk= nihilium (musste anfangs lachen halt, nihilium wird denk sowieso am meisten gevotet da es eindeutig die bekannteste ist)

mfg Lantanah Lothar


----------



## Sasatha (15. Februar 2008)

@vorposter:

For the Horde
Affenjungs Inc
Jade Falcons
Aroe Irad (grml, bei dem namen komm ich immer durcheinander mit den buchstaben^^, ka wie die richtig geschrieben werden)

sind alles gidlen die ganz vorne dabei sein können! und es sind alles deutsche gilden!


----------



## tHe aXe (15. Februar 2008)

Irae AoD meinste sicher^^ *klugscheiss*

Aber wie gesagt liegt auch erstmal davon ab auf welchem server die Gilde spielt, dh ob der Server überhaupt schnell genug die letzten 3 Bosse freigeschaltet bekommt.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (15. Februar 2008)

Interessant wäre ja wer es schafft einen First Kill ohne ein einziges Addon im Raid hinzubekommen. Das wäre doch mal ne Herausforderung oder?


----------



## Sasatha (15. Februar 2008)

thx @ the axe

die meinte ich!^^


----------



## liQudzr (23. Februar 2008)

> Nihilum wird fürs spielen bezahlt. Das ist das Problem, die machen aus einem Spiel, das ja eigentlich Spaß machen sollte, so was wie einen Beruf und das hasse ich an diesem "Firstkill" Blödsinn. Man sollte das Spiel doch eigentlich spielen damit man Spaß hat und wenn sich ein paar mehr bemühen als andere find ich das ja gut aber so etwas daraus zu machen geht doch irgendwie in die falsche Richtung.



Die Firstkills von Nihilum gab es schon, bevor eine Kooperation mit Mousesports bestand. Na klar soll das Spiel Spass machen, für die einen ist es eben eine Motivation und somit Spass, "normal" zu Raiden, für andere Gilden besteht die Motivation darin, die Nummer Eins im PvE-Bereich zu sein und die neuesten Bosse als erste Gilde weltweit auf einem Live-Server zu legen.
Keiner der Spieler macht das, weil er gezwungen wird, ohne Spass, Motivation und Teamplay würden diese Firstkills wohl auch nicht funktionieren.

Zum Thema "Nihilum spielt 24/7", "die haben kein Real-Life" und was man so ständig in den einschlägigen Foren liest möchte ich gerne auf folgenden englischen Thread verweisen, in dem die Spielzeit von Nihilum und anderen Gilden mal verglichen wird:

*Nihilum -vs- casual guilds*

Gruß,

liQ / Nihilum.eu


----------



## SixNight (23. Februar 2008)

Nihilum darf auch ohne testrealm patches vortesten ... die haben auch schon Wrath getestet


----------



## EliteOrk (23. Februar 2008)

Crutias schrieb:


> Solange niemand den Ordner "Addons" im Interfaceordner von WoW komplett entleert gibt es keine "firstkills"


 HÄÄ???


----------



## Dwarf (23. Februar 2008)

Jo Nihilum spielt nicht 27/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie Spielen einfach nur Effektiv


----------



## SirCotare (23. Februar 2008)

> es sind schon bosse down und droops sieht man auch schon alles





> Meiner Meinung nach total irrelavant da die Amis einen Vorteil von min einer Woche haben werden, bis bei uns endlich mal die Testserver laufen werden....



naja, der testserver verschafft zwar evtl. ein paar vorteile, aber ein world first kill kann ja am ptr wohl nicht verzeichnet werden. und wenn der patch dann live geht, werden sau viele gilden an dem rennen teilnehmen...


----------



## CAR (23. Februar 2008)

Die Chinesen!!!11


----------



## michid94 (23. März 2008)

also ich denk die chinesen wie die den bt clean hatzen die hatten sogut wie alle noch t 3 also die rocken....


----------



## Assul (23. März 2008)

> Nihilum darf auch ohne testrealm patches vortesten ... die haben auch schon Wrath getestet



wirklich ? oO


----------



## liQudzr (24. März 2008)

Ka woher er meint, diese Info zu haben, aber das ist natürlich absoluter Quatsch.


----------



## Renaud (24. März 2008)

Da fehlt noch 

[X] Ist mir Scheissegal


----------



## Smoleface (24. März 2008)

liQudzr schrieb:


> Ka woher er meint, diese Info zu haben, aber das ist natürlich absoluter Quatsch.




wrath haben die ned getestet, aber den arenaturnierrealm schon. Nihilum darf sehr viel testen gehen, aber das mit dem lichking hast du recht, das haben sie noch ned getestet.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (24. März 2008)

@Redukt 

wenns dir am popo vorbei geht dann sag doch einfach nix dazu...-.-

also ich würde sagen Affenjungs die habens einfach drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (24. März 2008)

Ich hab von Jonas Bollock gehört, das sie sich schon seit wochen drauf vorbereiten, also ich denke auch Nihilum.

btw Jonas Bollack =Johnny R , Healpala


----------



## Thamann (24. März 2008)

Also an alle die Nihilum oder eine andere EU Gilde gewählt haben liegen falsch es werden die Amis sein da sie den Patch vor uns bekommen sie hatten ja auch schon den first kill auf den PTR


----------



## Shurycain (24. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> argentum - ich sag mal so JEIN !
> 
> natürlich spielen spieler wie du und ich auf server und dann gibt es eben leute / gilden wie nihilium die dafür
> geld bekommen - aber naja das is genau das selbe wie im supermarkt
> ...



btw du wirst mir nicht erzählen können das nihilum von WoW lebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alle machen berufe oder eben hartz so neben bei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (24. März 2008)

is doch latte wer das macht... irgendwert machts eh dann wird 2-3 wochen drüber geredet (wenn überhaupt) und dann is wieder alles wie vor dem kill


----------



## Morgat (24. März 2008)

Nicht Nihilum, da die europäischen Realms erst 24h später gepatcht werden!

Außerdem muss die Inze erst durch nen Event wie bei AQ freigeschaltet werden, also wird sich das mit den 24h und dem event vermischen (auf den Realms müssen alle Gilde zusammenarbeiten).

Top-Chinesen-Gilden haben kein RL, daher wirds eine der Chinesischen werden!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. März 2008)

Ich komm von Destromath und wähle daher auch Fot The Horde^^

Btw: For the Horde ist um EINIGES besser Equipped als Nihilun. Die würden dem
Tank Nihiluns nen Korb geben^^ FOR THE HORDE!

Btw. In wirklichkeit schaffen es die Chinesen^^ Sowas wie RL haben die unter Mao 
nie kennengelernt^^


----------



## Numara (24. März 2008)

Spielt Hellgate und hört auf zu warten, welche Muschigilde diesen Einheitsbrei again durchkaut. Langweilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (24. März 2008)

Es gibt viele Gilden die For the Horde heißen also ist das wohl nicht ganz fair oder.


----------



## shadow xard (24. März 2008)

Favorit ist wohl ganz klar Nihilum auch wenn der Patch in den USA früher online geht kann Death und Taxes und auch keine andere US-Gilde mit ihnen schritt halten. Man hat im BT schon gesehn zu was Nihilum imstande ist und daran wird sich auch nichts geändert haben. Zu was die Chinesen imstande sind bleibt abzuwarten aber ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen das sie staatlich unterstützt werden. Für mich werden die Firstkills unter den Chinesen und Nihilum und vielleicht auch Curse ausgemacht alles andere würde mich sehr stark überraschen.


----------



## Sarcz (24. März 2008)

von mir aus kann es jede Gilde sein.
Einfach den Chinesen *mag ich das überhaupt nicht gönnen.*
gogog US und EU Players


----------



## BlixXxi (24. März 2008)

Es hängt ja dieses mal nicht nur von der gilde ab soweit ich weiß,sondern von dem server und welchen fortschritt er bei den tagesquest macht,deshalb ist es ziemlich schwierig das einzuschätzen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoleface (24. März 2008)

BlixXxi schrieb:


> Es hängt ja dieses mal nicht nur von der gilde ab soweit ich weiß,sondern von dem server und welchen fortschritt er bei den tagesquest macht,deshalb ist es ziemlich schwierig das einzuschätzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wurde doch wieder abgeändert, oder nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodod (24. März 2008)

Ich glaube einer der Amerikanischen Gilden, wegen der Zeitverschiebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (24. März 2008)

Capt Capslock und seine Shiftcrew werden den First Kill machen


----------



## J4RUL3 (24. März 2008)

Die US-Gilden haben doch schon die ersten first kills geholt so weit ich weiß, weil auf den europäischen Testservern Sunwell noch zu war


----------



## Te-Rax (24. März 2008)

Ich denke Nihilium wirds, sind auch die einzigen die wie ein 8 Jähriges Schuldkind mit seiner 1 in der Hand zur Mama rennt. Die machen dann bestimmt einen riesen krawall um sich selbst, und dann gibts wieder 50 Interviews mit denen.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2008)

ich sag ACUMEN, warum???

ganz klar da sind n paar freunde von mir drin und ich will verdammt nochmla das die den firstkill machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2008)

Tidoc schrieb:


> Capt Capslock und seine Shiftcrew werden den First Kill machen


bester beitrag bis jetzt und 

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sûmy (24. März 2008)

was is mit îlluminati ?

ehm nihilum is eh crank von daher ^^


----------



## Quadun (24. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Komisch,nur Kids interessieren sich für so einen Firstkill Quatsch,wie kommt dass wohl.




also ich schreib hier auch selten was rein aber manchmal frag ich mich ob einige nichts besseres zu tun haben als dumme Kommentare zu schreiben und andere "schlecht" zumachen ! Find des nicht gerade OK ! Klar das es Kiddies gibt wie man sie nennt die auhc hier antworten, aber es gibt auch welche die älter sind (werd 28) die es naja nicht so interessiert aber diese Beitrage/Unfragen liest und sich als köstlich amüssiert wenn welche nur dummes zeug schreiben und zu dem Thread nichts sinnvolles dazuschreiben ! 

Mfg

Quadun 

P.S. Solche sollten sich mal an der Nase packen und Gehirn einschalten bevor se was schreiben ! Wenn dann etwas was zum Thema gehört und nicht so nen dummen Satz (siehe Zitat)


----------



## Bobtronic2 (24. März 2008)

Diese sogenannten top gilden gehen einem am .......... Vorbei wer sind die schon. Leute wacht mal auf ihr himmelt ja schon irgendwelche leute an...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sind das Popstars oder was....

So Geht e-sport

Man Lese von der strasse einen etwas gutaussehenden Jungen auf(Für 13 jährige mädels reichts) Bringe ihm breites grinsen sowie Tastenkombis bei stelle sein foto ins netzt wartet bis ihm die 13 jährigen zufüssen fallen(wegen aussehen) und schleppe ihn zu lan partys und schon ist es ein sogenannter pro gamer geboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei wow man lade einfach ein paar Arbeitlose dauerzocker ein die 24 stunden in wow verbringen und mal(weil sie halt zeit haben) ein paar mal mehr einen boss gelegt haben,zu patch test ein ein und schon sind sie ne pro gilde den rest tun arme wow zocker die son zu niemanden raufsehen können.

im diesen sinne Frohe ostern

Bob


----------



## schu (24. März 2008)

ich denke die gilde illuminati wird da auch noch ein wörtchen mitzureden haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bone91 (24. März 2008)

Vielleicht schaffts auch irgendeine Noname-Gilde die T6 Niveau hat, weil der Server schnell ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schnellste Server (am meisten mit 70+ Bevölkerte) hat große Chance auf den Firstkill.


----------



## Celestia (24. März 2008)

Es wird auf jeden Fall für die ersten 3 Bosse eine amerikanische Gilde, weil da die patches in der Regel einen Tag früher drauf kommen - die anderen Bosse hängen dann eh davon ab Welcher Server am schnellsten mit den Daylies ist um das Event voran zu treiben.

Von daher wird es wohl eher nicht Nihilum sein... Tippe auf Death and Texas


----------



## Quadun (24. März 2008)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Diese sogenannten top gilden gehen einem am .......... Vorbei wer sind die schon. Leute wacht mal auf ihr himmelt ja schon irgendwelche leute an...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi Bob

man man man !! Warum heisst es gleich immer das die Arbeitslos sind oder sonst was ??? Einige nehmen sich die Zeit auch wenn Sie berufstätig sind andere nicht !! Lass Ihnnen den Spass und ende !!! Und wer weiss wielange Du am PC sitzt !!!


----------



## QcK (24. März 2008)

das problem ist, dass 80% derer, die hier abstimmen nur Nihilum kennen... Ich denke Death and Texas wird es machen...


----------



## m1Cha (24. März 2008)

Vis Major macht es, die haben ja schon alle ptr-firsts.


----------



## takee (24. März 2008)

Denk auch das es Death and Texas machen werden
schön wär es wenn For the Horde es machen würde aber eher unwarscheinlich =(


----------



## DarkCreed (24. März 2008)

Wens nicht interessiert, braucht ja nix zu posten =) kleine erbärmliche flamer hier...!

Ich denke Nihilum wird sich den Ruhm holen, die Jungs sind einfach Top. Hoffentlich machen se wieder n Video ^^


----------



## PeXy (24. März 2008)

Ich glaube das es net so sicher is das Nihilium oder irgendeine andere große Gilde Sonnenbrunnen 25er cleart.

Denke ma das auf fast jedem realm schon 1-2 gilden gibt die bt clear haben und ähnlichen bzw gleiches
equip wie all die anderen großen Gilden haben. 

z.B auf meinem realm (Dethecus), Harlequins.

Welche sich auch schon auf 2.4 vorbereiten.


----------



## chukk norris (24. März 2008)

frostwolf is zwar überbevölkert aber die meinsten chars da sind net 70 sondern nur von irgendwelchen n00bs die einen auf frostwolf haben wollen 
nihilum wird die firstkils machen des sie net auf dem ptr die kills gemacht haben liegt daran das der euro server so lang off war
nur die chinessen hätten noch ein chance auf den firstkill wenn der patch gleichzeitig raus kommt aber in china muss der wahrscheinlich erstmal 1 monat überprüft werden bevor der veröffentlicht werden darf


----------



## hufranz2007 (24. März 2008)

mir doch schnurz, aber echt


----------



## ravenFlasH (24. März 2008)

Mhh, ich denke mal, dass es Death and Taxes schaffen wird...
Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, da die Patches am Anfang in den USA am stabilsten laufen und da sie schon einige Firsts zu verzeichnen haben.


----------



## Damaron (24. März 2008)

und was ist mit "Core" die sollten auch da oben stehen


----------



## Nevad (24. März 2008)

Ich bin für For The Horde von meinem Server =)


----------



## Göttlich (24. März 2008)

Entschuldigt wenn meine aussage falsch ist ( ich spiel schon lange kein wow mehr ) aber ich meine gelesen zu haben das die raid instanz nur aufgeht wenn genug dailyquests des ganzen servers gemacht wurden also ein server event 
daher ist doch die umfarge absoluter schwachsinn denn wenn es zu wenig ressonanz beim event gibt kann keine der gilden es als erster machen


----------



## Damaron (24. März 2008)

Die meisten sagen Nihilum weil se nix anderes kennen oder sich professionel fühlen wollen


----------



## DeadAngel (24. März 2008)

Es wird nicht nihilum. Sie sagen es selber und haben sich böse bei Blizz beschwert. Warum? Weil Amerika den Patch vorher bekommt. Darum wird eine US Gilde den WFK bekommen.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Oder irgendeine Outsider-Gilde, die niemand kennt.


----------



## Tomtar (24. März 2008)

irgenteine gilde würde sin machen da ja die top gilden sich auch auf die anderen gilde des jeweiligen realms warten müssen xD


----------



## jiltron (24. März 2008)

du hast "meet your makers" vergessen ;P


----------



## Arlox93 (24. März 2008)

... 
ihr habt die Gilde ''In Fidem'' von sydniakt vergessen !
die isnd auch alle t6 equipt un gehören uahc hier rein^^ 
aber ihc denk nihilium macht dne first kill


----------



## Suci (24. März 2008)

wenn iteressiert schon ein Wolrd First Kill auf nem Testserver. ist sowieso noch alle verbugt


----------



## Mumsmonk (24. März 2008)

Nihilum!! Wer sonst?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggard215 (24. März 2008)

sagt eh jeder nihilum, weil keiner was andres kennt....for the horde und affenjungs FTW!


----------



## derpainkiller (24. März 2008)

Nihilum weil die einfach pervers supportet werden, ansonsten die Chinesen aber die bekommen ja eh alles später ~.~ Obwohl ich nicht weiß ob sie den Patch zeitgleich mit der ganzen Welt erhalten, aber im Osten geht ja die Sonne auf also Vorsprung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (24. März 2008)

> Nihilum!! Wer sonst?! smile.gif



Gäbe genügend andere,die das Zeug dazu hätten, aber tendiere auch in die Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wuschelkopp (24. März 2008)

naja ich bleibe da absolut loyal , denn jede gilde hat seine eigenen vor- und nachteile . die eine ist schneller als die andere aber das wird immer so sein und deshalb behaupte ich, dass man nicht sagen kann , wer es als erstes schafft. bin aber trotzdem für die affenjungs^^ der name is der hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also mfg 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wuschel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faky (24. März 2008)

Bin auch für Nihilum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Es gibt bessere Waffen als die legendarys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie sind nur gut wegen dem setbonus, was wäre wenn mal KEINE dämonen als thrasmobs da wären??? Oder als boss?? häää??? sagts mit!! xD 

Und für mich sehen die net aus wie fette kinder wo den ganzen tag am rechner sitzen!! http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs17/f/2007/195...by_stormxxx.jpg


----------



## Bobtronic2 (25. März 2008)

Faky schrieb:


> Bin auch für Nihilum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stimmt er wie welche die in der schule zuviele schläge kassiert haben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolsraiN (25. März 2008)

Ich würd sagen Nihilum wird es schwer haben, da sie noch keine Warglaive of Azzinoth gedroppt bekommen haben. Andere Gilden haben schon 2-3 Sets komplett und sind somit ein wenig im Vorteil, wenn der dmg Output ne Relevanz hat. Ich lass mich überraschen...


----------



## Arkoras (25. März 2008)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen Nihilum wird es schwer haben, da sie noch keine Warglaive of Azzinoth gedroppt bekommen haben. Andere Gilden haben schon 2-3 Sets komplett und sind somit ein wenig im Vorteil, wenn der dmg Output ne Relevanz hat. Ich lass mich überraschen...



Nur weil sie die Warglaives nicht haben bedeutet das nicht das sie jetzt so stark benachteiligt sind, sicher sind die Waffen gut, aber das können sie durch Zeit und/oder Disziplin wieder aufholen


----------



## Globi (25. März 2008)

Für mich wird auch Nihilum das rennen machen.

Bedenken wir, dass es ein Server Event ist und Nihilum auf Magtheridon nicht die einzige gilde ist, die BT clear haben. Das wird also ziemlich schnell gehen, bis die jeden Boss freigeschaltet haben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. März 2008)

Ich hoffe Nihi wird irgendwann man abgelöst, irgendwie gehen die mir auf den Keks.


----------



## Globi (25. März 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Nihi wird irgendwann man abgelöst, irgendwie gehen die mir auf den Keks.




Der pure NEID XD

Nur weil es die geschafft haben, zusammen zu bleiben und im Mainstream der Community von WoW zu sein????


----------



## DA1M (26. März 2008)

Na Nihilum kann es aber auch kompensieren,geht ein Spieler weg kommt ein neuer guter!
Also ich denke die 2 Firstkills gehen an eine amerikanische Gilde.Weil de rpatch dort ein tag früher erscheint.
Danach wird Nihilum den Rest machen,


----------



## Infarma (26. März 2008)

Für World First Kills spielt der Equip-Stand nur eine sekundäre Rolle - Jedenfalls auf dem Niveau dass die in Frage kommenden Gilden ohnehin alle haben. Ein paar Warglaives mehr oder weniger spielen da keine wesentliche Rolle.

Entscheidend wird der Umgang und die Erfahrung mit neuen, unbekannten Encountern sein. Wie schnell man lernt die Schwachpunkte zu erkennen, wie gut man sich darauf einstellt, wie eingespielt die Truppe ist, wie fähig man ist neue Taktiken auszutüfteln und diese umzusetzen. 

Es mag eine ganze Reihe von Gilden geben, die extrem gut equiptes und hochmotiviertes Personal haben, die bereit sind, rund um die Uhr zu raiden. Aber es ist kein Zufall, dass es letztlich doch immer die gleiche handvoll Gilden sind, die tatsächlich um die First Kills streiten. Eine Taktik selbst zu entwickeln, ist eben noch etwas völlig anderes, als sie "nur" ein bisschen anzupassen und nach zu spielen. 

Ein weiterer wesentlicher Aspekt wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad des Sonnenbrunnens sein und ob Blizzard (zunächst nahezu unschaffbare) "Blocking-Accounter" einbaut (wie seinerzeit in AQ40 oder Naxx) oder ob es wie in BT möglich sein wird, mit genügend Hartnäckigkeit in 1-2 Wochen durch zu rushen.

Je länger es dauern wird, die Instance zu knacken, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass sich die First Kills am Ende der Instance wieder auf die paar bekannten Gilden-Namen reduziert. Der Erfahrungsvorsprung im Umgang mit unbekannten Bosskämpfen lässt sich nicht mit geringfügig besserem Equip und etwas mehr investierter Zeit ausgleichen.


----------



## Suyou (26. März 2008)

Also ich kenne mich Gilden mäßig überhaupt nicht aus aber es werden auf jeden Fall irgendwelche Franzosen die schaffen alles immer als erstes (siehe erster 70er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 




le empire ftw !!


----------



## b1ubb (26. März 2008)

Suyou schrieb:


> Also ich kenne mich Gilden mäßig überhaupt nicht aus aber es werden auf jeden Fall irgendwelche Franzosen die schaffen alles immer als erstes (siehe erster 70er
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaub es ist schneesturm selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (26. März 2008)

Infarma schrieb:


> Für World First Kills spielt der Equip-Stand nur eine sekundäre Rolle - Jedenfalls auf dem Niveau dass die in Frage kommenden Gilden ohnehin alle haben. Ein paar Warglaives mehr oder weniger spielen da keine wesentliche Rolle.
> 
> Entscheidend wird der Umgang und die Erfahrung mit neuen, unbekannten Encountern sein. Wie schnell man lernt die Schwachpunkte zu erkennen, wie gut man sich darauf einstellt, wie eingespielt die Truppe ist, wie fähig man ist neue Taktiken auszutüfteln und diese umzusetzen.



Equip hat aber auch noch nie geschadet und die Warglaives sind schon ziemlich imba.
Für die Firstkills der ersten Bosse hat Nihilum ja wenig Chancen die sind wohl in US down bevor Nihilums Server oben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hoffe ja das zumindest die letzten beiden Bosse dann doch wieder auf einen taktischen Wettlauf hinauslaufen und nicht darauf wer grad das dickste DMG Outfit parat hat.


----------



## Delhoven (26. März 2008)

Kommt wohl eher darauf an, wer als erstes raidet.

Bosse wurden doch aufm Ptr auch schon gemacht oder net?

Mh in Deutschland sind Semester/schulferien ^^

Affenjungs @topic  die Nihilum´s hatten genug =)


----------



## Galadith (26. März 2008)

Also ich habe für Forte gestimmt, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, da sie schon länger existieren und ich schon früher von denen gehört habe.
Mein 2. Favorit ist ganz klar Addicted, sie haben bei den GIGA Live Raids immer ihr Können unter Beweiß gestellt.


----------



## Lalo (24. April 2008)

ehm die gilde heißt death and taxes  nicht death and texas


----------



## Wounk (24. April 2008)

redukt schrieb:


> wen interessiert´s?
> 
> meine passende umfrage dazu wäre:
> [  ] in china fällt n sack reis um
> ...



mal ganz ehrlich, es gibt leute die sich dafür interessieren. Im gegensatz zu vielen (den meisten...) umfragen in diesem forum find ich diese eigentlich garnich so sinnlos. Zumindest sinnvoller als deinen Beitrag, der nur dein desinterresse zeigt, und DA find ich sogar den sack reis intressanter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic: nihilum wirds wohl machen.


----------



## ravenlor (24. April 2008)

Das ist mir so egal, wie wenn ein Sack Reis in China umfällt echt ?????


----------



## Tomtek (24. April 2008)

Wenn wir schon bei der Gilde nihlium sind.. "Awake" den Pala kennt bestimmt fast jeder.. hat der seinen namen geändert oder spielt er kein wow mehr/ist er nicht mehr in der gilde Nihilum ?!


----------



## NaturalDesaster (24. April 2008)

Tomtek schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei der Gilde nihlium sind.. "Awake" den Pala kennt bestimmt fast jeder.. hat der seinen namen geändert oder spielt er kein wow mehr/ist er nicht mehr in der gilde Nihilum ?!



sufu ftw ? steht bestimmt schon in 300 anderen threads.


----------



## KakarottX (24. April 2008)

wurd gekickt^^


----------



## Rastas (24. April 2008)

die jungs von nihilum schätz ich einfach mal ^^


----------



## Favorit (24. April 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> die jungs von nihilum schätz ich einfach mal ^^



Nihilum ist so schlecht, die haben von wieviel, vier Fristkills, gerade mal einen geschafft!


----------



## Nensy (24. April 2008)

SK Gaming!


----------



## Ambrox (24. April 2008)

Favorit schrieb:


> Nihilum ist so schlecht, die haben von wieviel, vier Fristkills, gerade mal einen geschafft!




Ich finde die Ironie nicht bei Dir ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn Du das ernst meinst, muss ich mal eben raus um laut zu lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (24. April 2008)

Nihilium sind nur scharf auf den Firstkill von den Endbosse, die haben sie seit 2 Jahren (oder länger) jedenfalls. 
Btw warum, warum nur, wird ein Thread der ein Monat unberührt war, wieder in Leben gerufen >.<


----------



## Arquilis (24. April 2008)

Whitesnake schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> da der 2.4er Patch auf dem Testrealm ist hab ich mir gedacht ich mach mal ne Umfrage welche Gilde als erstes den Content schafft.
> Ich hab einfach mal ein paar Top Gilden aus wowjutsu genommen. Also wenn noch was fehlt dafür gibt es Antwort 7
> ...


heyy? warum hast du nich die "Konföderation Azeroth" zur wahl gestellt? die wird das als ewrstes schaffen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xxate (24. April 2008)

Ich will einfach an die Affenjungs glauben, weils horde is und nihilum bezweifle ich irgendwie, vielleicht curse noch aber da nihilum bisher nur einen worldfirtskill in sunwell vollbracht hat "wünsch" ich mir fast, dass es mal ne andere gilde gibt, die kiljaden und murum (oder wie der apfelschädel auch heißen mag) killt.

*NIHILUM HAT SCHON GENUG BEKANNTHEIT!*


---------------------------
Xx


----------



## Malakas (24. April 2008)

Wer ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eothren (24. April 2008)

Xxate schrieb:


> *NIHILUM HAT SCHON GENUG BEKANNTHEIT!*



Eben aus dem Grund denke ich, dass soviele Nihilum gevotet ham, da sehr wenige andere High-End Gilden kennen.

Ich hoff mal auf die Affenjungs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß eo


----------



## Nightwraith (24. April 2008)

Ich will ja nich spammen aber "Death and TEXAS" statt "Death and Taxes" find ich schon nen lustigen Schrebfehler... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (24. April 2008)

Nihilum wird es wohl wieder schaffen, nicht wegen ihrer bekanntheit sondern weil sie skill haben.


----------

